
Modeling optimal marathon performance on the basis of physiological factors - luisb
http://fermatslibrary.com/s/modeling-optimal-marathon-performance-on-the-basis-of-physiological-factors#email-newsletter
======
elijahparker
Interesting study -- dated 1991, this sounds like part of the inspiration
behind the Nike Breaking2 attempt [1]. The current world record is now
2:02:57, no longer 2:06:50 as mentioned in the document.

[1] [https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=V2ZLG-
Fij_4](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=V2ZLG-Fij_4)

------
ibmthrowaway218
[https://www.amazon.co.uk/Faster-Obsession-Science-Fastest-
Cy...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/Faster-Obsession-Science-Fastest-
Cyclists/dp/1408843757) is an interesting read related to this.

(Cycling obviously, but the genetics behind VO2max apply across different
types of physical activity.)

